# Am I too big or too small for my horses



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

You are not too big or too tall for either one :wink:

.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Absolutely NOT too big/tall!

Nice horses, by the way.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You are definitely not to big for them. You are just the right size to ride ponies if you wanted.

As for being too small for a particular horse, IMHO, so long as you can ride the horse effectively, then you are not too small for it.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

You could ride 13hh ponies and still be just the right size for them!


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

smrobs said:


> You are definitely not to big for them. You are just the right size to ride ponies if you wanted.
> 
> As for being too small for a particular horse, IMHO, so long as you can ride the horse effectively, then you are not too small for it.


Absolutely!! I'm just 5ft tall (ok 4'11" -.-') and 115 (ok 125 xD) pounds and all I ride is drafts!!! Drafts rock!
At the lesson barn I work at one of the tiny children has been begging for months to ride the lesson draft horse. This little girls is a killer rider, w/t/c/jumps her 11 hand pony - but everyone said the draft was too big for her to handle. But it was her birthday so they let her ride him - she rocked his socks off!! He trotted and cantered better than I'd seen in a long time xD She worked his bum off. 

OP, your horses are gorgeous!! I love the second one :3 What a face - you look great on both of them!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

As already said over and over you are not to big for those horses.
I'm going to guess that you've asked the question because of the horses age.
While they are both in some stage of the "Senior" age range if they are in good health and fit there's no reason why you couldn't still enjoy riding them. You are certainly not big enough for your size to cause a strain on them.
I wouldn't recommend doing an endurance run, but a pleasant hack should be fine. I've known horses to die in their early 20's and I've seen them live over 30. One of my cousin-once-removed had one of his recently that was over 30, but that was 3 years ago, so I don't know if it's still alive. While it wasn't worked hard or a lot, it still did light work like operating the cane grinder and pulling a small cart with things from the garden.
It really depends on the condition of the horse. Just like you can find people who run 20 miles at 60 while others can't run 2 miles at 40.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I think you look just right on both of the horses in the pics. They are very nice looking horses!


----------



## JessicaM134 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you so much. I was just wondering because at my pony club in the last year I have ridden a 10.2hh shetland, 11.2hh welsh, 13.1hh welsh, 13.2hh Arab x new forest, 13.3 Arab x, 14.2hh thoroughbred x highland, 15.1hh irish cob, 16.1hh ex racer and a 16.2hh something. And just now I'm riding bella. But when I had drum my instructor said he was too easy for me and I needed to ride other horses. So I rode all them and then I rode bella when my friend went to UNO and I stil ride her in pc because she don't have enough big horses and she can be a little madam. 

Btw I only rode the shetland bare back to the field and for mini pony club games so we were only trotting and walking xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Whachu talkin bout Willis???!!!!?? absolutely no way you are too big for those horses. 
Anyone tells you you are doesn’t know what they are on about.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Why would you think you were too big?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JessicaM134 (Jan 28, 2013)

I just thought I was too big for my 15hh welsh because all my friends who r the same height has me are moving on to over 16hh horses and I have just got bella and I was just wondering if I was too big or too small because I seem to ride anyone at pony club
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Anyone who says that someone your size _needs_ a 16hh horse is only worried about aesthetics for your particular discipline. It's common for certain size horses to be favored in certain disciplines, but you are small enough to ride whatever you want to.

For what it's worth, I'm 5'5 and about 135 pounds (9 1/2 stone) and the horse I ride all the time isn't even 15 hands :wink:.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I say those horses are the perfect size for you, but I'm a bit biased. I'm the same height/weight as you and bought my own horse last year after leasing many horses of different sizes for a few years before. The last horse I leased was 16.2 or 16.3 and he was too big for me- I hated the way I looked in pictures, and I always had to fight to keep my leg in the right position. 

When I went horse shopping I specifically looked for a horse right around 15hh, which is what I got. 

Don't worry about other people "moving up" to bigger horses. Bigger is not better or more advanced; it's just a personal preference.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm 5' 6" and ride a 15.1 HH horse and my 2 year old is probably going to end up even smaller. However, I do want to get a 17+HH TB later, but that's only because I like taller horses. If you are comfortable on that size horse and like that size of horse then you are perfectly fine to keep riding one.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

AnrewPL said:


> Whachu talkin bout Willis???!!!!?? absolutely no way you are too big for those horses.
> Anyone tells you you are doesn’t know what they are on about.


LOL! You totally just dated yourself there Andrew. :wink: If I said that to my 16 year old son, he would probably look at me like I had just lost my mind. :lol:

To the OP, you really do look great on both your horses. You are a good size for just about any ride I think. I'm 5'11" and tend to need the ones over 16h just for length. I'm light so I could ride smaller horses but my feet look like they drag the ground. LOL! And as for being too small, my 8 year old rides my 16.1h barrel mare. It's all in the rider. The horse doesn't know what size or how old you are.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

5ft 2 and 8 and a half stone
Would the horse know you were there.


----------

